# Painted popcorn removal



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> Im trying to not do jobs like this. I'm a deck builder dammit. If I buy that it will just encourage more of this crap.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've scraped off quite a few ceilings and never had a problem. Always have sprayed it down. Actually comes of pretty easy.

I wonder if it's different in Canada? Maybe it adhere's to the substrate differently.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe it's metric popcorn.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Couple times I've had to remove painted popcorn we scrape it with a 6" knife to knock off the bumps and then spray it down with water a couple times. This seems to loosen it pretty well, whatever doesn't come down gets sprayed again.


----------



## for2na (Feb 18, 2011)

All houses build until 1990 still have asbestos products used in them. It can be texture , taping compound or drywall it self. And is cheaper to get all this tested and properly removed before you contaminate whole house, and destroy life's of your self, your employees and owners. Asbestos damaged lungs cause most horrible death imaginable, but you can find it your self eventually in 15-20 years. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

for2na said:


> All houses build until 1990 still have asbestos products used in them.


 It was not banned in Canada until 1980 and was
used until at least 1982 in Canada.


----------



## for2na (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes they where suppose to stop in 1979 but all products already manufactured and all asbestos mined where used till 1990 that's why we test all houses and 1990 houses have lots of asbestos in them pretty much everywhere (vct tiles, Lino, taping compound, texture, drywall, light fixture heat shields, HVAC) even today many products used in Constraction coming from China contain asbestos , specially light fixtures.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

for2na said:


> Yes they where suppose to stop in 1979 but all products already manufactured and all asbestos mined where used till 1990 that's why we test all houses and 1990 houses have lots of asbestos in them pretty much everywhere (vct tiles, Lino, taping compound, texture, drywall, light fixture heat shields, HVAC) even today many products used in Constraction coming from China contain asbestos , specially light fixtures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


We have an introduction forum where we can all get to know you, if you would be so kind as to go introduce yourself there.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Planex with 30 grit and a ac extractor. I've done several, probably be finished before you could hang plastic all over the walls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Planex with 30 grit and a ac extractor. I've done several, probably be finished before you could hang plastic all over the walls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is likely true. However, I'm just not ready to do this job for free, to own that tool, when I may/may not ever do it again for a looong time.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Porter cable drywall sander and vacuum | power tools | St. Catharines | Kijiji Mobile
http://m.kijiji.ca/power-tool/st-ca...1152749439&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1460418899960



I have always just used a weed sprayer, wait and scrape. Works with some flat paints.


----------



## Brad Gunn (Aug 18, 2015)

heavy_d said:


> We have an introduction forum where we can all get to know you, if you would be so kind as to go introduce yourself there.


You missed his introduction - couple of years before your time. More the quiet kind of guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Well I start this job tomorrow. Today me and the wife and going to go have breakfast and watch everybody rushing to work.

I'll try scraping first, if that fails, I may go crazy and buy a sander who knows. .


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I still can't see sanding a popcorn ceiling. :no:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I like to use my airless sprayer to wet the popcorn. If the popcorn ceiling has been painted before, it usually takes two rounds of scraping to get it all the way down to the raw drywall and joint compound. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a popcorn ceiling that had been painted with a semi-gloss paint. It all came down in one big sheet. :laughing:


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Good vids. Thanks! 
Got the first two rooms scraped. They weren't painted. All I have for sprayer is a hand squeeze bottle ha!!! Next job I will get a better sprayer.

Now to do the painted rooms....


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I like to use my airless sprayer to wet the popcorn. If the popcorn ceiling has been painted before, it usually takes two rounds of scraping to get it all the way down to the raw drywall and joint compound. :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz63ATjiVdY


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

The painted was a nightmare. Only was able to scrape the surface bumps off the one room in the afternoon. I soaked the crap out of it too.

I went after work and bought the sawsall scraper blade (2), and brought a big ass scraper from home. Will see how today goes. 

I'm never doing this again.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

The popcorn beat me. Scraped for a few hours and said f it... they are getting a new ceiling.


----------

